
Internet Radio Saved - Anon84
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/02/arts/music/02arts-WEBRADIOBILL_BRF.html?ref=arts
======
spydez
Not exactly saved... They just have until February to beg SoundExchange to not
kill them.

~~~
biohacker42
SoundExchange will generously offer to spare them as long as they play what
SoundExchange wants, whenever and as often as SoundExchange wants.

~~~
josefresco
It would be horrible if Pandora's algorithm's were effected by some sort of
'deal' like you describe. I hope they can stick to their guns and not bow to
pressure to play the 'hot new singles' more (or sneak in unrelated trash).

------
iamdave
Proof right there that small boats can make huge waves.

